# The boss



## gooch735 (May 15, 2010)

Just a few pics of the four legged child.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh look at that face! What a cutie...I love big floppy faced dogs :wink:

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh how stinkin' cute! Look at that face! I'm in love!! haha:biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What a great face..love those sad sad eyes and you know those jowels have to hold at least a quart of water! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow - how do you NOT love this face!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie!! Loves the droopy face.


----------



## gooch735 (May 15, 2010)

*thank you*

Thanks everybody! Don't let the droopy, sad face fool ya! She knows exactly what she's doing.:wink:


----------



## gooch735 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks redspoo! Yes. Those jowels DEFINITELY hold plenty of water........most of which ends up strung from one side of the house to the other after a good drink. Gotta love it!


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel like I have looked something like that first pic a few mornings in my life:biggrin:


----------

